# Elk, Moose, and Sheep licenses posted



## smalls

After checking the GNF website every day for the last 2 weeks they finally posted the drawing results under the "public inquiry" tab.

I am kind of concerned/****** off that when I put my SS# in and my birth date that they say they show no record of my app! I have the confirmation slip from applying online. I am pretty sure that my app never made it into the drawing, which is sad since this was certainly my year for all three drawing!

I believe each of the coveted tags over the next 3 years would be just compensation...think I can convince anyone in Bismarck of that? Doug, you got my back?


----------



## SiouxperDave25

0/3


----------



## Nate

1/3

Cow Elk Tag, WhoooHoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella

0/3 :x

Smalls, you ruined my night. I didn't know they were in yet. I could've kept the hope alive a lot longer.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nothing for me.


----------



## sotaman

I was lucky enought to draw a cow tag in E-2 And I am looking to get some help from some of you great sportsman out there. If you are willing to help me in anyway I would be very thankful. I am also enjoy bowhunting very much and would be willing to show someone around the minot area for some help with the upcoming elk hunt


----------



## duckslayer

0/3 :roll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

0/3


----------



## adokken

Sotaman, I hunted E2 last season and spent a lot of time there. Anyway it took me a lot of time to fill mine but you could be lucky and fill the first day. Its beatiful country and you will enjoy the scenery. Would be glad to give a few tips if needed. Madtrapper :beer:


----------



## sotaman

Thank you madtrapper. How would you like me to get in touch with you. I will give you my email address and then you can send me your phone number. I would like to talk to you because I love hearing about the experince of someones hunt. Reading about it I feel takes away from it at times. I ready on another site that you where lucky enough to get a moose tag also what zone will you be in for that because I have a friend that nows the m4 area well. please shoot me an email at [email protected] :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

"skunked again" 0/3. When is it going to be my turn?? Elk hunting is some of the best times. I wish ND had a huntable population.


----------



## Elly2211

MY uncle got a bull elk but nothing for me


----------



## goatboy

Got lucky and drew the E4 early any elk tag! :beer:


----------



## Elly2211

I cant wait for the year i draw one.
:roll:


----------



## adokken

sotaman and capt hook, have not forgot about you, Printed copies of all my maps before I left home i had a good trip to south africa and i am now enjoying florence, Italy i will be home on the 30th of april. I will get in touch.

Adrian :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## sotaman

Hey thanks adrain I have been spending some time in Ohio. I am only back this week and then I will be returning to ohio for another two weeks so in June sometime I would like to meet up with you and have that cup of coffe.


----------



## get'em

Lucky enough to draw a moose tag in M5. That unit is from Grand Forks and a little ways west. If anyone has hunted that area any info would be appreciated. I have never hunted around there before.


----------



## winston88

I was lucky enough to get a Moose Tag in M9. Anyone have any suggestions as to go about finding some land to hunt? Contacts maybe? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## adokken

Winstone, I live in unit 9, large unit and the moose are scattered but I drew a cow tag last season and shot it the first day. check out all the large land owners and I am sure you should locate moose some time during season.


----------



## Deermeister

Did anyone see the listing in the paper telling of everyone that got liscenses? I believe it has been in the Fargo Forum but I was unable to get a hold of it. I was just curious to see if anyone I know got a tag. I haven't heard of anyone from around my home town that drew a tag but was interested if anyone else did.


----------



## Springer

This is a link to the GF Herald but after seven days you have to pay to read. You should be able to go to your local library, it was in the April 17 edition.

http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we/Arc ... 180%20days)&p_field_date-0=YMD_date&p_params_date-0=date:B,E&p_text_date-0=-180qzD&p_perpage=10&p_sort=YMD_date&xcal_useweights=no


----------

